# Midwest Meet at Parts Express - July 10th



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Finally - the Midwest meet that's been talked about for several years!

On July 10th, Parts Express will be hosting a meet during their Tent Sale and DIY Dayton event. A portion of the parking lot will be cordoned off for the car audio guys. Details are still being sorted out, but registration will be required, food will be provided, and a peer-judged "contest" will take place (best sound, best install, whatever). _Some_ level of vendor participation is expected, too, but I didn't get any specific feedback.

Event link (not yet completed): Midwest Audiofest

Please don't bother anyone at Parts Express about this yet. Details will be available once the site is finished. Also, additional details should be available in the next sales flyer. I do know that they would like all cars that will be displayed there by 10 am.

FYI to all attendees - Don't approach the bald guy in the patio chair, his feet in a kiddie pool, cigarette in mouth, and a bottle of Jack in each hand. He's security, and he bites.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I think Jason and I are going to try to carpool this.

*tentatively in*


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm planning to be there, I think a couple other guys are going to convoy along. I'll let them pipe up for themselves, in case they're keeping it a secret.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

That sounds really tempting. It would be a bit farther east than I was originally planning on being during that weekend, but we'll see. I look forward to more details.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Interested.


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

Subscribed...


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Damn, 36 hour drive for me . Why must i always be so far away for all the cool events. I would be game for it but my g/f wouldn't like it one bit.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

The site is complete now - check it out.

Looks like food will just be some hot dogs. But they're free hot dogs! I've asked for a tent and 110 so we can set up a basic "tuning station." Anything else you'd like to see?

I know more folks are interested but don't want to commit yet. It's just a get-together, even though they've based it around a contest. I'll be there for the camaraderie and personal feedback, in addition to checking out what other folks have been up to. Plus, the Tent Sale is supposed to be filled with open box/clearance goods on the cheap.

Bring your cars out people! Don't forget to register.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

a free comp, at that. No reason for people to be scared of that.

It'd be the same thing as demo'ing your car for others. 



Sounds like a really cool time. Hope I'm able to make it up.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

I would love to go just for people to tell me what sucks about my install, and how to fix it  To have someone tell me what I failed at for free is win-win for everyone


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

^ Kinda what interests me too.

Jay


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

STI<>GTO said:


> The site is complete now - check it out.
> 
> Looks like food will just be some hot dogs. But they're free hot dogs! I've asked for a tent and 110 so we can set up a basic "tuning station." Anything else you'd like to see?
> 
> ...


No more stereo for me.....


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Foglght said:


> No more stereo for me.....


It's all gone, huh? I suppose racing's more fun?!?! I'm sure you could ride along with me or someone else if you wanted to go.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Here's the PE thread:

ANNOUNCING Midwest Audio Fest! (and Speaker Design Competition! -formerly Dayton DIY) - Techtalk at Parts-Express.com


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm really surprised this hasn't gotten more interest, this is really the first member get-together that's been within driving distance for me since I joined here.

Since the tent sale starts at 8am, I might head up the night before and find a place to stay there for the night. I'm not a morning person at all. 

Also I'm planning to bring my wife with me, she doesn't get really into the audio thing but she's supportive of my addiction and she digs road trips.  Anyone else bringing wives or girlfriends?


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

TREETOP said:


> I'm really surprised this hasn't gotten more interest, this is really the first member get-together that's been within driving distance for me since I joined here.


Me too. I would've thought this would garner quite a bit more interest. I guess thinking that a large corporate host (especially one that has played such a large role in the diyma movement) would be a boon to us hobbyists was incorrect.

Or maybe its just during summertime, and people have better things to do. Maybe more folks will get on board when we get a bit closer to D-day.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Pencil me is as well...


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

STI<>GTO said:


> It's all gone, huh? I suppose racing's more fun?!?! I'm sure you could ride along with me or someone else if you wanted to go.


Oh, the Altima is parked and has no equipment, wagon is gone. All I haz left is the 325i and it has infinity ref. coax runnin on deck power. Oh noes!


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Foglght said:


> All I haz left is the 325i and it has infinity ref. coax runnin on deck power. Oh noes!


tspence would be proud. That is a top-level SQ system right there. Tried and true  :laugh:

Yeah the reason I'm not 100% on board at this point is I honestly have no idea what I will be doing at that point in the summer. It is just too early to tell. Unfortunately I think that might take me out of the competition, depending on how early I have to register.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Bump


----------



## squeak9798 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hmmm......I was hoping to catch the PE tent sale this year anyways


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Anyone else wanna join us?


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

IM checking now, but think that this would be fun to get involved with. 5 hours driving.. Not bad! And it would be fun.. Probably go out Friday night and come home Saturday night...

I love listening to other peoples systems so this would be really a great GTG.


----------



## rexxxlo (Apr 14, 2009)

man this looks tempting

are the prices of the sale really that good and what do they usually have ?

the question is come with stereo car and not have room to buy goodies or bring dd and buy stuff......


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Stereo car, for sure.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Has anybody registered for this yet? Anyone else able to commit yet? I got an email from PE yesterday asking me drum up some interest in this - I'm assuming registration has been pretty light.

Somebody needs to bring out an MS-8 to demo!


----------



## OGJordan (Sep 26, 2006)

Registered....I'm only an hour away, now just gotta get my midbasses installed, and wire everything up...


----------



## bjayjr5679 (Nov 8, 2007)

I am going.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

REALLY glad to see some more folks joining in! Please remember that if you're bringing a car to participate with, which I hope you all are, that you need to register at Midwest Audio Fest 2010 - The premier gathering for audio enthusiasts featuring Speaker Design Competition, Auto Sound Challenge and Parts Express Tent Sale.

IT'S FREE!


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Also, guys, feel free to spread the word to other SQ enthusiasts who may not frequent this forum.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Only a week left to register guys!

Who's still committed to coming? And are you bringing a car to demo?


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

IM registered! See ya guys there on Saturday!!!!


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm registered. Bringing my Tahoe, still leery about having it judged but looking forward to it.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

I am going to turn my gains down so if anyone is in the car jamming out they won't hurt anything, but for the most part. If it is other SQ guys i won't be as worried... we all kinda get it... Im looking forward to getting some feed back on my install and sound as well as hearing others systems too!!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Thoughts on this one guys... 

Finally got my 3rd amp to run a full active set up..... I know it takes a long time to tune these set ups.. do ya think it is Worth it updating the set up before the show and risking it sounding "off" or stick with current set up and swap out after this weekend show ??


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

ChiTownSQ said:


> Thoughts on this one guys...
> 
> Finally got my 3rd amp to run a full active set up..... I know it takes a long time to tune these set ups.. do ya think it is Worth it updating the set up before the show and risking it sounding "off" or stick with current set up and swap out after this weekend show ??


You've got a week to mess with it, I'd say go ahead if you're going to do it afterward anyway. Worst case it's a little off and someone else gives you a hand with tuning at the shindig. Best case it requires very little tuning and you're all set. Anywhere in between, everyone will understand anyway.


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

Sage advice TREETOP. This is all just for fun! And don't worry - we're all too nice to tell you that it sounds like crap! 

According to PE, we have 25 cars registered. If you're one of them, please add yourself to this list (I'm only adding those who have replied in this thread):

1. STI<>GTO (Rick)
2. Birdie2000 (Jim)
3. squeak9798
4. TREETOP
5. ChiTownSQ
6. OGJordan
7. bjayjr5679
8. ...


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I think a couple guys from CACO are registered too.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I think a couple guys from CACO are registered too. 

When you say "_we_ have 25 cars registered", is that total for the whole event, or do they somehow know who is registering from where?


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

25 is the total for the whole event.


----------



## stewartwms21 (May 20, 2009)

ill be there but not registering. my rf [email protected] and blaupunkt pro comp 12"s in a dodge ram are nothing to judge!!


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

I have an Audio Control RTA and Hy cap 180db SPL mic if people are interested...

If anyone here is interested, I will bring it with along with extension cords for anyone that is curious about RTA or SPL... If not, Then im not lugging it with. 

SO let me know... before Friday at 5pm.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

how does the judging format portion work? Are we using our own music, supplied music? Some sheffield Lab stuff?? MP3 plug ins on the cars? CD/DVD's Just want to know so I can have some of my favorite listening tunes on a disc or MP3 or DVD...


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

ChiTownSQ - Please bring it. I'm bringing my laptop based RTA setup, but it's not calibrated to measure SPL.

Here's my understanding of the "judging" portion: we demo our systems to anyone who's interested. Everybody attending the tent sale will receive a card that they will use to list their favorite. It's basically a best of show judged by ourselves. There are no official judges. Pointless? Maybe. We'll see how it turns out.

Of course, that was what I was told a month ago. It could be entirely different now.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Cool, then ill bring it....

I like the idea of peer judging. If there is one judge that does all the cars like most sound offs, then it is biased towards that one persons opinion on what they like it to sound like, but if there are 15 people that all have different opinions on what sounds good, then that should be more universal towards who really has a great sounding ride and whos might need a bit of work.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Still messing with the Active set up..... Sounds slightly Off depending on the musical selection, but made quite a bit of headway with it, Im gonna throw it back on the RTA tonight to see how close my ears got me with it while driving around on sales calls the last couple of days, but I might need some help in the morning....


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

Rick, if you can read this, stop by in the morning so we can ride out there. I'll be low on sleep, but I'll go.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

My wife and I had a kickass time, and it was great to meet you guys! 

:beerchug:


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Seemed like a very nice event. Can't wait to see some pics and more feedback about it. I have been wanting to attent the tent sale for years....maybe next year I will make it.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

It was an impressive spread. There were huge deals on all kinds of stuff, plus 20% off everything they sell. Free hamburgers, hot dogs, soft drinks and waters all day long. Door prizes, freebies, etc. The staff was all super helpful and friendly. 

The soundoff was quite a bit different than I expected. It was peer judged by ballot rather than critiqued by individual judges, and contestants were able to demo their setups to the public and other entrants between runs. There was a decent turnout, I think there were close to 40 entrants (they allowed people to enter the soundoff on-site) and a large amount of spectators throughout the day. I demoed my truck quite a few times and got a _lot_ of positive feedback on my setup, which was very encouraging since this was my first time playing it for strangers. 

I didn't buy much, I got a Triplett 9310-A clamp meter for $79 and a few little things like speaker binding posts and some small knobs for potentiometers (10 for 85 cents!). There were guys buying stuff by the cartload and there was so much stuff to look at that I don't think I saw it all. 

For me it was a great day. I got to meet some cool people, some from DIYMA, and my wife didn't even get too bored.  

It was great to talk to those of you that I got to meet, thank you all for helping to contribute to a great day! :beerchug:


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

The deals were crazy on stuff. I got a great deal on a 12" powered sub setup, but only to find out the ports were torn off. Though, all I need to do is glue them back on. 

$50 for a Dayton cabinet powered sub, not bad. 

Sound competition wasn't anything like what I thought it would be. Lots of SPL guys there. 

Was fun though.....I got a tan and some free food. Was going to take some pics, but I was too busy scouring the warehouse for deals. 

The home theater speaker building contest was pretty cool, though by the time we got there it was pretty crowded and they were doing the judging. Lots of incredible setups. Wish I could have stuck around to hear some more. I think what was amazing about some of the designs is that they didn't look complicated at all, and were showing off the dayton drivers, all with fantastic sound quality. 

If they do it again next year, I would hope to see two different classes for the sound competition, SPL and SQL. 

And the Hooters at exit 59 off I-75 has some quality talent.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Also I wanted to say *thank you again* to anyone and everyone who wrote #5 on your ballot (the silver Tahoe with black wheels), I was floored when I was announced the winner of the Auto Sound Challenge. I got a huge amount of positive feedback about my setup and install throughout the day, but I honestly didn't expect to win the whole dang thing. Thank you.


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

Congrats TREETOP!!!


----------

